# Member Map - So where are you at?



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

I set up a map at Frappr in the hopes that members would use it to get a better idea of where everyone is at. Since Haunt Forum has no member location search function, I thought it would be neat to find out who is in our area. You never know - you might have a fellow haunter living a few miles away from you! The plan is if you see a haunter in your neck of the woods, shoot them a PM on the board and ask if they want to get together some time and talk shop. Personally, I think having a Halloween buddy would give Spidermonkey and I more incentive to get things done on time, instead of waiting until the last minute!

I have made the map to accept three types of markers - Member only, Haunt only, and Member and Haunt. In other words, if you just like Halloween, you'd probably choose "Member only." If you know of a local haunt, you'd choose "Haunt only." If you go crazy every year and fill your yard with thousands of dollars worth of dead things, you'd very likely choose "Member and Haunt."

Sign in with your member name (so you can be easily recognized) and your town or city. Don't put your home address, ok? Nobody needs someone showing up on their doorstep unannounced... Oh, and the map gives you the option of sending a message to a person, but I recommend keeping all of that stuff on Haunt Forum.

I hope you guys think this is a good idea, and I hope to see you on the map!

http://platial.com/mapv/Haunt-Forum-Members/721704


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Great idea, thanks!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Cant see that map at all from my work coputer. Might I suggest google maps? I think they have something like this too.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Kaoru said:


> Cant see that map at all from my work coputer. Might I suggest google maps? I think they have something like this too.


You know, I tried Googlemaps, but I couldn't figure out how to let other people add to the map! If anyone can figure it out, set it up. I like Google Maps better, but I had to go with ease of use here...


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

signed it.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

In like Flynn!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Good Idea!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

handled it


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Any way to edit the map. I should have put me and Roxy together in one.


----------



## Shawna (Nov 7, 2008)

Cool idea! Just joined!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Just joint too!


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Any way to edit the map. I should have put me and Roxy together in one.


No, unfortunately not. BUT, I went ahead and deleted your marker, so if you want to go ahead and place it again, be my guest.


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

Done!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

In like Flynn.....


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Added myself!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok I am on the map you can be too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

berzerkmonkey said:


> No, unfortunately not. BUT, I went ahead and deleted your marker, so if you want to go ahead and place it again, be my guest.


Thanks Berzerkmonkey. Roxy and I, are on the map now.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Good idea. I signed it.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Cool. 2 people near me so far!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

just joined!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Kewl, alot of haunters on there already.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## muhahahahahaha (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep, just popped my little skull guy in there


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

joined


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Glad to see people are using this!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

If everyone could just also post where on the property they store their props........hehehe lol


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Vlad said:


> If everyone could just also post where on the property they store their props........hehehe lol


Lol that made my day.

244 e 149 th st 
bronx ny

this where I store my props. 

dont get worried when u enter the south of bronx by way of the east river and fthen find a empty lot. It will be there.

of course I will be out of town. 
Where do u live again?

excuse any typing errors this is from my handheld


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Just joined. Cool idea. This would help Dark Angel with her problem.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm in!!


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

I joined. Wow and as i thought it would be im the only one in philly for miles and miles.
i think the cloest person to me is atleast a 2 to 3 hour drive away. lol


So i sit here in philly and TRY and talk shope with my wife but she is really tired of hearing about halloween and the props now so she made me call it something else when i want to tell her something about it. lol


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Im in


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Where are the other Marylanders?


----------



## cassietheig (Jun 16, 2008)

Just joined ... fun to see how close some of the other members are ... I think I am like 30 miles from one ... It's a small, small world


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Where are the other Marylanders?


I'm asking that same question about people in Connecticut...


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

*Added*

Done and Done


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Will someone PLEASE move close to me! hehe I'm in


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I joined, and realized that I am the only one in a three state area.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Im on there now


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I just added


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I'm in. This is a cool idea.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Cool! Great Idea, that was fun!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool idea. I am on or in or...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Great idea! I'm in.


----------



## mingle (Aug 29, 2009)

On the map!! Good idea.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm in. It confirms that I need to travel waaaaayyy too far to check out anyone's haunt. dangit.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm in, but of course 2.5hrs in closest to me  But, might try to meet up with them when I'm in area for Vikings game.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Pyro needs to fix his location on the map. It's showing him in Oxford, UK instead of Oxford Street.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

joined. yay, there's another fan close by in Beaverton, Oregon.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

I always hope to find someone just down the road...but no luck!


----------



## asildroca (Aug 3, 2011)

*Map long gone?*

I tried to add myself to the map but the page wasn't found. I'm assuming it's long gone since the last person to comment was nearly two years ago. Is that the case?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Yep. The Frappr maps are gone.

There's a more recent thread on maps that other people have been created Halloween Haunt Location


----------

